# Craftsman Eager 1 917.387260



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

The recoil starter does not grab and cause the engine to turn over. Any suggestions how to repair it?

Thanks guys!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The retainer that holds the starter reel in place needs more friction to keep from spinning freely when the rope is pulled. It needs to drag a little in order to force the "starter dogs" to extend out and engage the starter cup. 

There are two types of starter that could be on your mower. One type has a metal retainer and the other is plastic. Do you know which one you have??


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

The 917 number is the mower manufacturer's model number. 917 used to designate Roper then they became American Yard Products, might be part of Huskavarna now? If it's still the original engine.... according to Sears.com it is a 143.984500 and was made by Tecumseh. It looks like 2 slightly different starters could have been used on this engine 590737 or 590694 . Both of them have spring loaded "dogs" I would check and see if the pulley that they nest in has cracked. 

You will need to remove the blower housing (flywheel cover) should be 2 or 3 bolts at the fron and rear. It will come off with the stater attached. You will them be able to flip it over and see what the starter dogs are doing when you pull the rope. they should extend and grab the walls of the starter cup. If they don't 

You should be able to get parts and fix whatever is wrong. Another option is to replace the complete starter assembly. You may have to drill out the rivets that hold it to the blower housing in order to do that. A new starter seems to list around $45.00

Spit

Spit


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

